# reality based self defense



## drummingman (Oct 27, 2006)

what all styles/systems fall under the title reality based self defense? i would assume that krav maga does but im not sure what else does.
im really interested in this whole area so im trying to find out what you all would consider reality based self defense to be as far as style and system go.
i know that krav maga is taught in a lot of martial art schools but are other styles of RBSD mostly taught at other locations? i ask because krav maga is the only thing i can think of that i have seen that might fall under this heading.


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 27, 2006)

The stuff taught by people like Hock Hockhiem and Jim Wagner.  "WWII" Combatives probably would as well.  A lot of things get called that if they don't fall under either the "Traditional" or "Sport" styles.

Jeff


----------



## Drac (Oct 27, 2006)

Hocks stuff is SERIOUS...


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Oct 27, 2006)

drummingman said:


> what all styles/systems fall under the title reality based self defense? i would assume that krav maga does but im not sure what else does.
> im really interested in this whole area so im trying to find out what you all would consider reality based self defense to be as far as style and system go.
> i know that krav maga is taught in a lot of martial art schools but are other styles of RBSD mostly taught at other locations? i ask because krav maga is the only thing i can think of that i have seen that might fall under this heading.


 
To be honest I don't think alot of self-defence stuff itself even deserves the heading. Darren Laur and the ISC stuff up in Canada seems pretty damn solid, and Mick Coup as well.
But alot of them are just using the term for money making.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 27, 2006)

am i even using the right name.i googled it for teachers in my area and i could not find one.is there another name that it may go under that i could try?


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 27, 2006)

drummingman said:


> am i even using the right name.i googled it for teachers in my area and i could not find one.is there another name that it may go under that i could try?


Just try self defense.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Oct 27, 2006)

JeffJ said:


> Just try self defense.


 
Hehe, self-defence is a word that I think everything from Muay Thai to Tae Bo has hooked onto. Almost impossible to actually find anything accurate with I'd say, since every martial art uses the term.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Oct 27, 2006)

drummingman said:


> am i even using the right name.i googled it for teachers in my area and i could not find one.is there another name that it may go under that i could try?


 

This is a pretty good example of what a good RBSD group is like. Read the articles too, some good stuff. http://www.personalprotectionsystems.ca/home.htm

For the most part, you won't find anything like it around though. Proper ones pretty rare. Although occasional good martial arts dojo gets pretty damn close.


----------



## Shotgun Buddha (Oct 27, 2006)

edit:
dupe post


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Oct 27, 2006)

Shotgun Buddha said:


> Hehe, self-defence is a word that I think everything from Muay Thai to Tae Bo has hooked onto. Almost impossible to actually find anything accurate with I'd say, since every martial art uses the term.


True, but not many schools are named "Reality Based Self Defense".  Just play through the searches and the yellow pages is probably the easiest way to find em.

Jeff


----------



## MJS (Oct 27, 2006)

drummingman said:


> what all styles/systems fall under the title reality based self defense? i would assume that krav maga does but im not sure what else does.
> im really interested in this whole area so im trying to find out what you all would consider reality based self defense to be as far as style and system go.
> i know that krav maga is taught in a lot of martial art schools but are other styles of RBSD mostly taught at other locations? i ask because krav maga is the only thing i can think of that i have seen that might fall under this heading.


 
Here are a few links to some of the RBSD guys, that you may find interesting.

Marc Macyoung
http://www.nononsenseselfdefense.com/

Peyton Quinn
http://www.rmcat.com/

Tony Blauer
http://www.tonyblauer.com/

Sammy Franco
http://www.tonyblauer.com/

Geoff Thompson
http://www.geoffthompson.com/

Jim Wagner
http://www.jimwagnertraining.com/


Everyone will have different opinions on these guys.  IMHO, take whats useful to you.  Read what they have to say, how they train, etc.  They all have good things to offer.  Are they really teaching anything new?  I wouldn't say 'new', but IMO, its how they go about approaching things.

Mike


----------



## Garth Barnard (Oct 27, 2006)

Reality Based Self Defence is a general term given to the way in which Self Defence is carried out/trained, i.e. with Aliveness, Scenario/Situational training, a large emphasis on soft skills as well as hard skills, etc, etc.

It's the Instructor that makes the difference.


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 27, 2006)

'reality self defense' is the new mma, which was the new muay thai, which was the new ninjutsu, which was the new tae kwon do....

every five years or so there's a new hot ticket that everybody's convinced is the only real way to learn to fight.

the art or style you study isn't nearly as important a choice as the instructor you work with, or the amount of dedication you bring to your training.

now, i'm not knocking systema, haganah, krav maga or any of those arts.  in fact i'm one of tom patire's supporters.  they're no worse (or better) than the rest of the choices out there.


----------



## Robert Lee (Oct 27, 2006)

A wide range covers this phrase if you look around. Several people have grouped together a set of useable self defence tools that Lets say fir the modern times A short cut As it may. That deal with core training on unarmed and armed defence methods. Several groups have a decent Set to there training many are developing this for a cash method Promote there stuff soley to make money. First you have to look At the complex of the learning be it unarmed or amed. To many moves that are not simple  look pretty but are of no real help on the streets. This has proven its self As people have gone to several Knife defence  Training clinics And then were killed or hurt badly using those fancy moves That are not really test solid. So one must beware And seek out qaulity instruction from Some one who has spent several years studying and researching The arts. And few qualify there. But several are out there making the bucks


----------



## pstarr (Oct 27, 2006)

I have to chuckle at the term "reality-based self-defense."  Is it the answer to the "fantasy-based martial arts" most of us practice?  :uhyeah:


----------



## Rook (Oct 27, 2006)

pstarr said:


> I have to chuckle at the term "reality-based self-defense." Is it the answer to the "fantasy-based martial arts" most of us practice? :uhyeah:


 
I wish it were.  Unfortunately, most of "RB""SD" that I have seen is off into worse nonsense than most TMA systems.  The term "Reality based self defense" was supposed to mean that they did actual research into what attacks you were likely to face in a random assault, and then tried to come up with preset responses that a normal person could learn to do with very little training that would counter these most likely attacks.  

Unfortunately, their attempts at collecting statistics has been poor, and a massive bandwagon of overweight flim-flam pettlers in camo pants have invaded the RBSD world.  Mostly, it has ended up the same place as the lower end of the TMA world.


----------



## thetruth (Oct 27, 2006)

pstarr said:


> I have to chuckle at the term "reality-based self-defense."  Is it the answer to the "fantasy-based martial arts" most of us practice?  :uhyeah:



Very well said.  Any art which has been tested/used whether it be by your current instructor or the past masters of the art it would have to be considered reality based. If your style is just some sport karate guys wet dream them maybe it is not reality based

Cheers
Sam:asian:


----------



## bushidomartialarts (Oct 27, 2006)

pstarr said:


> I have to chuckle at the term "reality-based self-defense."  Is it the answer to the "fantasy-based martial arts" most of us practice?  :uhyeah:



best watch what you say about fantasy based martial arts before i come over there and whup ya with my +5 longsword


----------



## cfr (Oct 27, 2006)

"Reality based".... I know your going to attack me in the "reality based" class I signed up for. In fact, Im probably going to put myself into a particular situation (face away/ up against a wall/ groceries in one hand) so you can then do your attack.... and it will be "reality based". I know your not really going to stab me too hard with your rubber knife in the "reality based" class.

Kinda like jumbo shrimp, but much more contoversial. I personally think that if you want RBSD, you should go to a bar/ Raiders game/ violent neighborhood/ etc. and start talking trash. That would be RBSD.


----------



## drummingman (Oct 28, 2006)

cfr said:


> "Reality based".... I know your going to attack me in the "reality based" class I signed up for. In fact, Im probably going to put myself into a particular situation (face away/ up against a wall/ groceries in one hand) so you can then do your attack.... and it will be "reality based". I know your not really going to stab me too hard with your rubber knife in the "reality based" class.
> 
> Kinda like jumbo shrimp, but much more contoversial. I personally think that if you want RBSD, you should go to a bar/ Raiders game/ violent neighborhood/ etc. and start talking trash. That would be RBSD.


lol


----------



## Hand Sword (Oct 30, 2006)

cfr said:


> "Reality based".... I know your going to attack me in the "reality based" class I signed up for. In fact, Im probably going to put myself into a particular situation (face away/ up against a wall/ groceries in one hand) so you can then do your attack.... and it will be "reality based". I know your not really going to stab me too hard with your rubber knife in the "reality based" class.
> 
> Kinda like jumbo shrimp, but much more contoversial. I personally think that if you want RBSD, you should go to a bar/ Raiders game/ violent neighborhood/ etc. and start talking trash. That would be RBSD.


 

Makes a lot of sense actually. That's where the American systems evolved.


----------



## Tez3 (Nov 11, 2006)

We don't have a name for what we do but if we did it would be something like ****ing hell that HURTS!


----------



## stabpunch (Dec 16, 2006)

bushidomartialarts said:


> 'reality self defense' is the new mma, which was the new muay thai, which was the new ninjutsu, which was the new tae kwon do....


 
Not so. The term reality based is overly used and yes it is a marketing tool. This is why we don't use it to describe what we do. However my art does fall into the category. We are not concerned with tradition, lineage or techniques that are antiquidated and ineffective. We do utilise effective tecniques and strategies for self preservaion from ancient systems we do not disrespect tradition we just don't believe in training in futility.

The presentation of material should infact reflect reality. Dojo mentality means that if you do this technique then i would do that technique and so forth. Reality based means asking questions about situations that are encountered about forming best case and worst case scenarios and training to deal with REALITY. Sure you can always argue the what ifs but there is no denying being taken down, joint locked, thrown, punched or kicked. Especially if you experience that wonderful teacher PAIN. If you do not learn pains' lessons you will speculate endlessly.


----------



## morph4me (Dec 16, 2006)

Tez3 said:


> We don't have a name for what we do but if we did it would be something like ****ing hell that HURTS!


 
I've done that style, not something I want to do on a regular basis, but a real eye opener


----------

